# Fun Facts About Bread



## raptor700




----------



## chef jimmyj

Interesting fun facts....On the issue of Sliced Bread...My Mom tells how much she "Hated" that she had to eat Grandma's Homemade Bread, when other kids at school got Wonder Bread! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  What? "Are you NUT'S!"....Go figure...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl

I wonder if the twist tie colors are universal. Like in, if Monday is red, is it red on all brands?


----------



## raptor700

SmokinAl said:


> I wonder if the twist tie colors are universal. Like in, if Monday is red, is it red on all brands?


  Not sure, I'm trying to do some research.

It would be nice to buy a loaf of bread and know what day it was made


----------



## raptor700

Monday =Blue

Tuesday =Green

 Bread isn't delivered on Wed.

Thursday = Red

Friday = White

Saturday = Yellow


----------



## supercenterchef

thanks raptor!  I'll try to remember the color scheme next time I have to buy bread...


----------



## africanmeat

Thanks i will check in South Africa if it the same thing


----------



## alelover

There is no way I'd remember what color goes with what day. I never new they didn't deliver on Wednesdays.


----------



## fpnmf

raptor700 said:


> Monday =Blue
> 
> Tuesday =Green
> 
> Bread isn't delivered on Wed.
> 
> Thursday = Red
> 
> Friday = White
> 
> Saturday = Yellow


This doesn't count with Bunny Bread!!

I think the colors are for what month it was made..

Really..I'm serious..

Craig


----------



## raptor700

There are certainly some exceptions to this practice so we can't recommend relying on it exclusively to determine freshness. Some bakeries will use their own color-coding systems or only one color altogether, and always remember that the date on the tag is the date the bread needs to be sold by, not the date it was baked on.

Now we just want to know why bread isn't baked on Wednesdays.

*Do you know of any other food packaging color-codes?*

[h2] [/h2]


----------



## scarbelly

Breadmen have had Wednesday and Sunday off all the time I was growing up. I can remember even the Helms bread truck that delivered to neighborhoods here in CA did not run on those days.  

Man I really miss those guys - small vans would pull up and they would have bread, cookies, pastries and sometimes cakes and cupcakes.  If you wanted them to stop you put their sign in your front window and they would stop in front of your house and sound a "Helms whistle" to let you know they were there

Here is the inside of the truck







And here is the outside


----------



## raptor700

Life was a lot simpler back then, it's like the guy that brought ice around the neighborhood.


----------



## michael ark

The last guy selling ice cream from a truck here was dealing meth out of it.Darn shame.


----------



## deemo

The way I remember..........each color starts in alphabetical order........and corresponds with days of the week.


----------

